

Why bet365 made the switch to Erlang - kungfooguru
http://www.computing.co.uk/ctg/analysis/2398561/why-bet365-made-the-switch-to-erlang

======
mcherm
Tried to check it out, but:

> Register FREE to continue reading

> Access to this premium content is for registered users only.

Sorry. Not doing it.

~~~
kungfooguru
It seems they changed it. I can't get to it now either.

